# Your average Yield and method with a  600w.



## Jericho (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey all. So I'm going to plant my 12/12 tomorrow. 

Ceres Seeds
Northern Lights x Skunk #1
White Indica

Magus Seeds 
Motavation

What is your average yield with 12/12s under a 600w. Im not looking for a definitive answer, just an estimate. I plan on flowering as early as they show sex. If any decide to become monsters then they will be tied or topped 

Just looking for an idea of what I'm going to get. I used to get about 2oz off each auto in there. Im hoping i will get more than that off these. 

Discuss, comment give me ideas and convo hehe.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 30, 2012)

I grow with a 600 watter in DWC  5 plants in a 4x4.  They usually end up around 4.5 to 5 ft tall and I get an average of 3 oz per plant. With as low as 1.5oz. and as high as 5.5 oz.

I think my yields are decent however my plants are a real pita to care for being they get soooooo big lol.  My next grow I plan to switch to organic soil.  More plants flowered younger. I think they will be more manageable if they weren't sooo tall.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 30, 2012)

Are you sitting down?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 30, 2012)

I think you could pull a good 3-4oz (Dry) off each one if you do them right.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm going yo do anything I can to get a good yield. Need to stock up before summer. Depending on my yield I will decide between staying 12/12 or auto. If I dont get more than 3oz off each it won't be worth staying on the 12s


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 30, 2012)

Got 286 gr last grow with a 600w. From seed 8 plants in smartpots.

I really hope i can take that number way up to at least 400gr in this one. It is a hope of course .


----------



## Locked (Jan 30, 2012)

Jericho said:
			
		

> I'm going yo do anything I can to get a good yield. Need to stock up before summer. Depending on my yield I will decide between staying 12/12 or auto. If I dont get more than 3oz off each it won't be worth staying on the 12s



Yield is not the only benefit 12/12's hve over autos Jericho. Flipping 12/12's quickly will only get you so much yield. If you veg longer and spend some time training and topping you can pull more then flipping quick. I understand you want to stock up just don't want you to lose sight of the other benefits. You can clone and run from mom's and cut the veg time down a bit. Being able to keep a Dank strain is one of the biggest benefits that I like. I grow in one gallon pots and flip with very little veg and pull 3 ounces a pot in a 4x4 tent with 1000 total watts. I don't keep track of yield much and never worry about gram per watt but if you hve a good yielding 12/12 strain dialed in under a 600 watter I wld think hitting close to a gram a watt wld be doable. If it is your first run with a strain probably less but that is where cloning is key. You can run her again and again while you dial her in.  Jmo


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jan 30, 2012)

Im similar to lemons yeilds these days average between 3-5oz dry per plant finished @ max 3.5ft high but my latest is 10 x plants and today they have finished their 2 weeks stretch in flowering and are around the same height but were topped and tbh i expect 4oz dry from each minimum cos i want a new car.
Lol
T4


----------



## Jericho (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks 4 everyone's input. 

Wish i had the room to keep clones n mother plant. It will happen sometime just not his one unfortunately. 

How many plants do you do in your 4x4 hammy? I might consider cloning and trying a sog this time around.


----------



## Locked (Jan 31, 2012)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Thanks 4 everyone's input.
> 
> Wish i had the room to keep clones n mother plant. It will happen sometime just not his one unfortunately.
> 
> How many plants do you do in your 4x4 hammy? I might consider cloning and trying a sog this time around.



I can get 9 in there at one time in one gallon pots...I hve run as many as a dozen in there( not good ) and as few as 5.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2012)

I run 4 plants in DWC that I lollypop along with pinching and I would guess I am getting about 5-6 ounces/plant. Plus a longer then average veg. This is just a guess as I do not have a scale. Depending on strain. Most grows I also have to bend them over as they over grow my height.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 31, 2012)

This thread is working well. getting some good ideas and info. 
I was planing 3 in 2gallon pots and will top them i think for a more even canopy. Will try keep the underneath tidy not to waste too much energy.


----------



## WillyGreen28 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm averaging 5-8 oz per plant dry. Had one last year produce 17 oz off one plant. Just running one 600w HPS in a 3 x 5 space. DWC.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 13, 2012)

Well well. Willie is my bro. Dont see him chime in much. Hi Willie


----------

